# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Desbordamiento del río Guadiana Abril 2013

## F. Lázaro

*Evacuan a toda la población de Barbaño por riesgo de inundaciones en las viviendas*

*02.04.13 - 23:29 - ÁNGELA MURILLO | RUBÉN BONILLA*

*La mayoría de los vecinos han pasado la noche en casa de familiares y amigos y 83 personas han dormido en el pabellón polideportivo de Montijo.

Los dos accesos a la localidad permanecen cortados y a lo largo de la mañana han permitido que algunos vecinos accedan a su domicilio para coger ropa y medicamentos, después deben volver a dejar la localidad*

Servicios de emergencia evacuaron anoche a toda la población de Barbaño (659 habitantes) por el desbordamiento del Guadiana y el riesgo de que el agua pudiera llegar a las viviendas. En torno a las once de la noche, los vecinos de esta entidad local menor de Montijo han sido avisados de que iban a ser trasladados en doce autobuses al pabellón polideportivo de Montijo, donde pasarían la noche por seguridad. En principio, Cruz Roja habilitó cama para 220 personas, aunque finalmente han sido 83 vecinos los que han pasado la noche allí y una persona más ha pasado la noche en la Residencia de Mayores Virgen de Barbaño. El pabellón de Puebla de la Calzada también está preparado por si fuera necesario. La mayoría de los vecinos abandonaron sus domicilios por sus propios medios y han pasado la noche en casa de familiares y amigos.

Según el último comunicado oficial, la situación en la entidad local menor de Barbaño es de normalidad dentro de la cautela que merecen variables como que áun no se ha notado bajada significativa en el caudal del río o que, según las previsiones, puede volver a llover durante la mañana.

El regreso de los vecinos no se permitirá hasta que los técnicos hayan hecho una valoración del terreno y cómo está afectando el agua a las viviendas y sistemas de alcantarillado y desagües de la localidad (anoche emanaba el agua), siempre bajo el control de Guardia Civil, una vez que el día avance y sólo de manera momentane.

Una vecina de este pequeño municipio de las Vegas Bajas ha relatado a HOY que les avisaron para que recogieran rápido sus cosas y salir inmediatamente del pueblo. El Ayuntamiento de Montijo se encargará de las comidas y de atender las necesidades básicas de los habitantes de Barbaño. Cruz Roja ha dispuesto 17 ambulancias para trasladar sin riesgo para su salud a unas 20 personas mayores o con discapacidad que viven en la localidad. De momento se desconoce si los vecinos podrán volver este miércoles a sus casas.

La evacuación, tras analizarse las previsiones de subida del caudal durante la noche, ha sido decidida por la dirección técnica del INUNCAEX, una vez que se declaró el nivel 2 de emergencia.

Durante la noche, y una vez completada la evacuación de los vecinos, los servicios que han intervenido en la resolución de la emergencia (bomberos, protección civil, policía local, guardia civil y Cruz Roja) han estado supervisando sobre el terreno los posibles daños materiales que el agua pudiera haber dejado en Barbaño, y que, de manera aparente, no habrían sido significativos.

Este pueblo se encuentra a menos de un kilómetro del Guadiana, en el eje que forma el propio río y la autovía A-5. Hace unos años se construyó un muro de contención para reforzar la seguridad después de algunas crecidas del cauce hubieran alcanzado el núcleo urbano. A última hora de la tarde de este martes se comprobó que el agua había sobrepasado el muro en algunos puntos, por lo que se adoptó esta medida preventiva.

Otro de los pueblos amenazados directamente por la crecida del Guadiana es la pedanía de Balboa, dependiente de Badajoz.

http://www.hoy.es/20130402/local/eva...304022329.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

BADAJOZ

*Cuatro horas de búsqueda con helicóptero para rescatar a un pastor atrapado por el agua*

*El hombre, que esperó durante cuatro horas con su perro agarrado a una zarza, ha podido ser evacuado gracias a un helicóptero*

02.04.13 - 21:06 - ÁNGELA MURILLO |

Un pastor de vacas ha sido rescatado este martes tras quedar atrapado por las aguas del Guadiana a la altura de Villafranco. Juan Arnés Gutiérrez, de unos cuarenta años, caminaba con sus animales cerca de la orilla del río cuando se vio sorprendido por una crecida. Él y su perro quedaron atrapados entre dos aguas, en una zona inaccesible para vehículos, por lo que ha sido necesaria la intervención de un helicóptero. Al verse rodeado por la corriente, logró avisar por móvil de su situación, sin lograr concretar el punto exacto en el que se encontraba. Los equipos de rescate le han buscado desde las cuatro de la tarde. A las 20.25 horas ha sido localizado agarrado a unas zarzas. Dos bomberos han descendido desde el helicóptero para rescatarle junto a su perro. Tras tomar tierra en un claro, Juan Andrés ha salido del helicóptero en buen estado y no ha necesitado asistencia médica en el lugar. Los sistemas de emergencia habían acordonado la zona de rastreo, donde esperaban familiares del vaquero que le han abrazado al verle sano y salvo. Hasta el lugar del suceso se han desplazado equipos del 112, bomberos del Parque Municipal de Badajoz, Policía Local y Guardia Civil.

http://www.hoy.es/20130402/local/bad...304022106.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Rescatan a dos personas atrapadas en el badén de Valdivia a Entrerríos*

*Algunas carreteras de la región llevan varios días intransitables a consecuencia de las crecidas de los ríos por la lluvia y los desembalses*

01.04.13 - 00:06 - REDACCIÓN | BADAJOZ.

Los bomberos del Servicio Provincial de Extinción de Incendios (SEPEI) de Badajoz rescataron la pasada medianoche del sábado a dos personas que se quedaron atrapadas con su vehículo en el badén de Valdivia a Entrerríos. Fuentes de los bomberos informaron a Efe de que las dos personas no sufrieron daño alguno y de que también se recuperó el vehículo.

Precisamente, la Guardia Civil de Tráfico ha señalado que este badén y el de Torremayor, también en la provincia de Badajoz, llevan varios días intransitables a consecuencia de las crecidas de los ríos por la lluvia y los desembalses.

A ello se ha unido el salto de agua que se ha originado a la altura del kilómetro 18.200 de la EX-106, entre Don Benito y Miajadas, que impidió la circulación durante todo el día de ayer. No obstante, para evitarlo se puede tomar la autovía EXA2, que discurre de forma paralela, según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico.

Otra carretera que ayer por la tarde tenía problemas por el agua era la EX-119, entre Guadalupe y Navalmoral de la Mata. La Dirección General de Tráfico informaba ayer por la tarde en su web que estaba cerrado el carril izquierdo de la carretera autonómica Ex-322 a la altura de Esparragosa de lares, desde el kilómetros 27.5 al 27.6. La DGT advertía también del corte total por inundaciones de la carretera provincial Ba-142 a la altura de Valdetorres desde el kilómetro 3 al 4 en ambos sentidos.

Los bomberos provinciales de Cáceres y Badajoz tuvieron que hacer varias salidas para achicar agua en Torrejón el Rubio, Bohonal de Ibor, Navalmoral, Brovales, Higuera la Real y Jerez de los Caballeros, entre otras poblaciones, de poca importancia.

http://www.hoy.es/v/20130401/regiona...-20130401.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Los vecinos de Barbaño afrontan la segunda noche fuera de casa*

*La crecida del Guadiana sigue amenazando a la población de 659 habitantes. Algunos de ellos pasarán la noche en el polideportivo de Montijo y otros con familiares y amigos*

03.04.13 - 13:13 - HOY.es | Celestino J. Vinagre | Barbaño

Los vecinos de Barbaño pasan su segunda noche fuera de casa. El desembalse de varios pantanos de la cuenca del Guadiana este martes y las persistentes lluvias han obligado a mantener la evacuación de la población de 659 habitantes. Algunos vecinos dormirán en pabellón polideportivo de Montijo y otros en casas de familiares y amigos.

Crónica del primer día: "Hemos vivido situaciones parecidas, pero no como esta"

Han pasado doce horas entre que la iglesia de Barbaño tocase su campana, anunciando a los vecinos que se iba a producir el desalojo, y el 'cierre' efectivo del pueblo. Hasta las once y media, la Guardia Civil daba permiso a los poco más de 600 habitantes de esta entidad local menor a entrar en sus domicilios, recoger sus enseres básicos, poner trapos por si finalmente entra el agua y dejar todo bien cerrado, no vaya a ser que, como pasó anoche, se produzcan algunos robos en domicilios. Es la miseria humana, que no entiende de escrúpulos en situaciones tan complicadas como las que ahora vive Barbaño, con el agua del Guadiana sobrepasando la carretera de entrada desde la autovía, anegando chalés y saliendo por debajo de las alcantarillas en la calle Ronda Norte. Pero en estas situaciones también se observa la otra cara del ser humano, la de la ayuda al vecino, la de la solidaridad.

El matrimonio Melchor Quijada, Francisco y Dori, tenían donde pasar la noche en Montijo pero han decidido estar con otros 81 vecinos que han pernoctado en el principal polideportivo montijano. "No se nos ocurría otra mejor manera para darles ánimos a gente que está muy mal. ¿Nosotros cómo estamos?. Bueno, la profesión va por dentro. Me voy de mi casa porque me obligan, sino no salgo de ahí. Además, estoy convencido de que el agua acabará entrando en todo el pueblo y más en la zona baja, que es donde vivimos nosotros", señala Francisco. Su hijo mayor está fuera de Extremadura (en Huelva, donde es estudiante de Psicología) y su hija se ha ido con un amigo a pasar estas horas en Montijo.

Junto a su esposa, ayer por la noche empezaron a subir colchones, almohadas, ropas y algunos electrodomésticos pequeños encima de muebles, por si el agua entra en su casa. Por recoger han recogido hasta los apuntes de su hijo universitario, momento en el que Dori ha empezado a llorar. "Hemos vivido situaciones parecidas pero no como esta", indica la mujer. Hace un rato llegaron de nuevo a su domicilio para llevarse alguna ropa porque Francisco, por ejemplo, está vestido con un chándal desde la noche. La estampa de decenas de vecinos saliendo de sus casas con maletas y bolsas es reveladora. Tanto como el desierto que ofrecen las calles de Barbaños, solo salpicadas por la presencia de guardias civiles y miembros de Protección Civil.

En el pueblo solo permanecen dos vecinos, María, que supera los 80 años, y su hijo. Se han negado a abandonar su casa. Se negaron ayer noche y lo han vuelto a repetir esta mañana. De momento, fuentes policiales, aseguran que dejarán que sigan allí, aunque esa medida está muy condicionada a la posible crecida en las próximas horas. En el entorno de la casa de María y su hijo, en el centro de la localidad, hay permanente presencia policial.

Sergio Tena, teniente de alcalde de Barbaño, confía en que el caudal y el nivel del Guadiana vaya bajando paulatinamente, aunque da por sentado que los vecinos que lo deseen (la mayoría se han ido a casas de familiares de pueblos cercanos) irán a dormir, o a intentar dormir al menos, al polideportivo de Montijo, donde hay montado un dispositivo de asistencia de Cruz Roja, Protección Civil y el Ayuntamiento montijano. "Se están portando muy bien, muy bien pero esto no tenía que haber llegado a pasar. Los políticos tienen unas responsabilidades que cumplir", reseña Francisco. Y explica: "Primero, no tenían que haber desembalsado tan tarde y todos los grandes pantanos a la vez. Y, segundo, Confederación hizo mal un muro de encauzamiento del Guadiana a su paso por el pueblo y ese muro se ha derrumbado porque el río lo ha roto".

http://www.hoy.es/20130403/local/des...304031313.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fotos publicadas en el diario Hoy.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos publicadas en el diario Hoy.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Una madre y su dos hijos, rescatados en helicóptero en Novelda*

*Un matrimonio con dos hijos de 14 y 7 años han quedado atrapados en una casa rural en Novelda del Guadiana | La madre y los dos niños han sido evacuados en helicóptero y el padre ha decidido permanecer en la vivienda*

03.04.13 - 12:45 - ROCÍO ROMERO | JUAN LÓPEZ LAGO |



Un matrimonio con dos hijos de 14 y 7 años han quedado atrapados en una casa rural en Novelda del Guadiana y la madre y los dos menores han sido rescatados por un helicóptero de emergencias.

El aparato del 112 ha realizado dos vuelos y, finalmente, no ha sido necesario un rescate aéreo para el que estaban preparados los bomberos de Badajoz. Los efectivos de emergencias han decidido, para minimizar riesgos con el helicóptero, realizar dos vuelos. En el primero iba un agente de la Guardia Civil que conocía la ubicación de la vivienda y ha regresado con el hijo mayor. Veinte minutos después, en el mismo helicoptero, han volado la madre y la hija pequeña con una maleta cada una.

El padre ha decidido permanecer en la finca tras evaluar la Guardia Civil que no había riesgos para él, pues el gua llegaba solo al jardín y no afectaba a la vivenda.

Después de toda una mañana pendientes de la situación, a las dos y media ha finalizado el rescate de las tres personas, y la madre con su dos hijos han sido transportados a casa de unos amigos en Novelda.

Rincón de Caya

En el Rincón de Caya hay una familia de ocho personas en el Rincón de Caya, en Badajoz, que aún no han sido rescatadas por los efectivos de urgencias y emergencias desplazados a la zona al negarse a abandonar su finca. Los responsables de los grupos de intervención han conseguido un compromiso por parte de los afectados de atender a la solicitud de evacuación dada, si la situación de peligro empeorase durante esta tarde.

El alcalde de Badajoz, Francisco Javier Fragoso, ha pedido esta mañana a los ciudadanos que sigan los consejos de los efectivos de emergencias para evitar dispositivos especiales que resten miembros a otras emergencias. El alcalde pacense se reunirá en breve con el consejero de Administración Pública, Pedro Nevado-Batalla y visitarán juntos los puentes de la ciudad y las zonas que pudieran ser zonas conflictivas por el agua en Badajoz.

El regidor ha resaltado que se está vigilando el Rivillas, el Calamón y el brazo del Jamaco.

El alcalde ha querido transmitir tranquilidad a los ciudadanos e insistir en que se sigan las recomendaciones de las administraciones y efectivos de emergencias.

http://www.hoy.es/20130403/local/res...304031245.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Decenas de parcelas aisladas en las Vegas del Guadiana*

*La crecida del río impide a sus dueños acceder a las viviendas a recoger pertenencias y salvar sus animales*

03.04.13 - 14:24 - Mª ÁNGELES MORCILLO |

Los agricultores y dueños de parcelas de las Vegas Bajas del Guadiana, los que tienen allí sus casas de campo e incluso su primera residencia, por ejemplo, en las zonas situadas en los alrededores de La Garrovilla no pueden acceder desde hace varios días a sus inmuebles debido a la crecida del Guadiana. Se han quedado aislados y muchas de ellos rebosantes de agua.

Preocupados, pero también muy indignados, se desesperan porque no pueden entrar en sus casas. Tampoco lo han hecho, al menos hasta este mediodía, los trabajadores de Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, que se han acercado al lugar con barcas para ver si era posible acercarse a algunas de las parcelas para comprobar en qué situación se encuentran.

Los inquilinos de estas viviendas criticaban que estos trabajadores no se atrevían a cruzar el cauce del río por la bravura de este, lamentándose de las pertenencias que habían dejado allí, además de muchos animales, que ya llevan varios días sin comer.

También se quejan los dueños de algunas casas de campo, que se lamentaban esta mañana que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana no ha previsto «lo que venía y que ha aguantado demasiado con las presas llenas de agua, a punto de reventar, soltándola ahora toda, al mismo tiempo». Indignados se preguntan quién correrá ahora con todos los daños causados en sus viviendas, plantaciones, animales

http://www.hoy.es/20130403/local/mer...304031424.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El delegado del Gobierno descarta, por el momento, la evacuación de Balboa*



*Unas doce personas han estado vigilando durante la noche el nivel del cauce del río Guadiana y del arroyo Limonetes*

03.04.13 - 13:44 - EFE | HOY.es

Un operativo formado por integrantes de Protección Civil, bomberos y Policía Local de Badajoz está preparado por si fuese necesario evacuar a los vecinos del poblado de Balboa, en caso se que aumente más el nivel del arroyo Limonetes debido a las lluvias y los desembalses. En principo, el delegado del Gobierno en Extremadura, Germán López Iglesias, ha anunciado que los vecinos no tendrán que ser desalojados en la noche de este miércoles.

A petición del Ayuntamiento de Badajoz, el puesto de mando avanzado para seguir la situación se haya colocado en el Aeropuerto, para actuar de forma rápida en Balboa, si fuera necesario.

También están prestando atención a Alcazaba, vigilando el nivel del cauce del canal que discurre cerca de este poblado.

Durante toda la noche del martes, unas doce personas vigilaban el nivel del cauce del río Guadiana y de la rivera del arroyo de Limonetes.

http://www.hoy.es/20130403/local/bad...304031344.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El helicóptero acude a rescatarles pero se niegan a abandonar su finca*

*Ocho personas se han comprometido a abandonar la zona si el desbordamiento empeora*

03.04.13 - 19:31 - CASIMIRO MORENO |



*Una familia de ocho personas permanece atrapada por el agua en el Rincón de Caya*, en Badajoz. Aunque los equipos de emergencia han acudido para evacuarles con un helicóptero, *se han negado a salir de la zona*. Los efectivos desplazados han conseguido un compromiso por parte de los afectados de atender a la solicitud de evacuación si la situación de peligro empeora.

http://www.hoy.es/20130403/local/bad...304031931.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Se mantiene el nivel 2 de alerta*

*La sede del 112 de Extremadura, en Mérida, centraliza la coordinación de todos los equipos de emergencia*



La sede del 112 de Extremadura, en Mérida, centraliza a estas horas el Centro de Coordinación Operativa Integrado (CECOPI). Se mantiene el nivel 2 de alerta del Plan INUNCAEX contra inundaciones. Este órgano dirige las operaciones durante la emergencia, aglutinando a todas las administraciones con competencia.

Hay una familia de ocho personas en el Rincón de Caya, en Badajoz, que aún no han sido rescatadas por los efectivos de emergencias desplazados a la zona, aunque los responsables de los grupos de intervención han conseguido un compromiso por parte de los afectados de atender a la solicitud de evacuación dada, si la situación de peligro empeorase durante esta tarde.

Protección Civil está analizando con atención la situación de la subida de la cota máxima del río Guadiana a su paso por la ciudad de Badajoz, donde se espera que pudieran producirse los mayores incrementos de caudal a lo largo de las próximas horas. Los efectivos de emergencias están controlando y vigilando las zonas de viviendas diseminadas en las proximidades del cauce.

La población de Barbaño está evacuada desde anoche, aunque algunas personas han podido entrar a sus domicilios a recoger algunos enseres. Los efectivos de Protección Civil continúan en la población y en la reunión del CECOPI se analiza si durante la jornada de hoy podrán volver a sus domicilios.

*ATENCIÓN ESPECIAL EN BALBOA*

En la pedanía pacense de Balboa hay establecido un dispositivo de seguridad para actuar en el caso de que se estimase que fuera necesaria la evacuación de la población. El Gobierno regional, en colaboración con Policía Nacional, Policía Local, Guardia Civil, Bomberos y Protección Civil, ha establecido un dispositivo que incluye la disposición de autobuses y vehículos de emergencia sanitaria para que los ciudadanos puedan desplazarse a otra zona si hoy fuera preciso abandonar sus domicilios.

A lo largo de esta situación de inundaciones en los dos últimos días en localidades de Badajoz los diferentes grupos de intervención de Protección Civil han rescatado ya a 12 personas.

http://www.hoy.es/20130403/local/man...304031806.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Rescatan a 8 personas que llevaban 3 días aisladas en La Garrovilla*

*Hasta hoy se habían negado a ser evacuados de forma preventiva*

04.04.13 - 13:24 - EFE |

Los servicios de emergencia han rescatado esta mañana en una zodiac a ocho personas miembros de una misma familia en la localidad pacense La Garrovilla que llevaban tres días aislados por la crecida del río Guadiana y que hasta hoy se habían negado a ser evacuados de forma preventiva.

Según han informado a Efe fuentes de la Junta de Extremadura, esta familia, que vive en una finca aislada entre Torremayor y La Garrovilla alertó anoche al 112 de que se estaban quedando sin alimentos, por lo que solicitaron suministros.

Sin embargo, esta mañana, ante la crecida del río, los técnicos han decidido evacuarlos ante el riesgo que corrían.

Las ocho personas, que se encuentran en perfecto estado de salud, han sido trasladadas al polideportivo de Montijo donde están siendo atendidos vecinos de Barbaños que fueron evacuados el pasado martes por la noche.

http://www.hoy.es/20130404/local/res...304041324.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Los vecinos de Barbaño pueden volver definitivamente a sus casas*

*El nivel 2 de alerta se ha rebajado al nivel 1 y, además, el nivel de las aguas del río Guadiana baja lenta pero de una forma constante*

04.04.13 - 10:10 - CELESTINO J. VINAGRE |

Los vecinos de la entidad local menor de Barbaño pueden polver definitivamente a sus casas. El presidente de la Junta de Extremadura, José Antonio Monago, ha anunciado alrededor de las 13.00 horas que los 600 vecinos de la localidad pacense desalojados el pasado martes debido a la inundación del entorno de la localidad pueden volver "ya", y de forma definitiva, a sus domicilios.

El presidente extremeño ha ofrecido una rueda de prensa en la que analizado la última hora de la situación meteorológica e hidrológica de la región, especialmente la de la cuenca del Guadiana.

El nivel 2 de alerta se ha rebajado al nivel 1 y, además, el nivel de las aguas del río Guadiana baja lenta pero de una forma constante.

No obstante, ha subrayado que, por precaución, se mantiene el dispositivo de seguridad y vigilancia establecido estos días debido a las contantes lluvias y la crecidas y desbordamientos de los ríos de la región.

Monago también ha dicho que ahora se trabaja en la evaluación de los daños y que el Ejecutivo extremeño ya ha destinado una partida presupuestaria para ayudar a los damnificados.

Por otro lado, acerca de las crítica a la gestión de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) en cuestiones como los desembalses, ha afirmado que confía en los responsables de la entidad, de los que ha alabado su profesionalidad y experiencia.

En este sentido, ha explicado que estas personas ya han gestionado durante muchos años varios fenómenos como el registrado estos días.

En Barbaño

Los vecinos de Barbaño han pasado su segunda noche en el pabellón de Montijo y desde las diez habían realizaso su segundo regreso provisional al pueblo. La Guardia Civil había autorizado que los barbañeroso, que ayer tuvieron una hora para recoger enseres, puediran estar cuatro horas esta mañana en la entidad local menor de Montijo para revisar el estado de sus casas y llevarse algún objeto personal más.

Desde las 10 a las dos de la tarde, los agentes estaban dejando pasar a los barbañeros como había anunciado esta mañana el alcalde pedáneo, Juan Manuel Ambrona, quien indicó que la situación respecto a la crecida del río se mantenía. Al menos, no ha empeorado.

Como ya informó ayer HOY, el agua llegó a los chalés situados en la carretera de acceso desde la autovía. Ayer la Guardia Civil, además de cortar la vía, impidió acceder a esas casas a sus propietarios. En cambio, el agua del Guadiana no ha llegado al casco urbano propiamente dicho, aunque ayer en calles como Ronda Norte salió el agua por algunas alcantarillas.

http://www.hoy.es/20130404/local/vec...304041010.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así estaba en Valdetorres... http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...ldetorres.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos, cerca de Barbaño...











Fuente: Hoy.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, parece el Guadalquivir en sus buenos tiempos...

----------


## REEGE

Embalses al 100%, si el Guadiana no tuviese la grandes presas que tiene, lo sucedido en el Guadalquivir a finales 2009 y éste año, se quedaría pequeño. Yo pienso que las tierras que discurren por el Guadiana en las avenidas hay que temerles más que las de nuestro querido Guadalquivir. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Embalses al 100%, si el Guadiana no tuviese la grandes presas que tiene, lo sucedido en el Guadalquivir a finales 2009 y éste año, se quedaría pequeño. Yo pienso que las tierras que discurren por el Guadiana en las avenidas hay que temerles más que las de nuestro querido Guadalquivir.


Hombre, cuando el Zíjar tiene lo que tiene, es por algo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

